# Untergruppe,  hilfe!



## konoha (3. Nov 2015)

Kann mir jemand bei dieser Aufgabe helfen, sobald es zu diesem Beweisen kommt, stehe ich am Schlauch..


----------



## stg (3. Nov 2015)

Das ist nur stupides durchprüfen der erforderlichen Eigenschaft(en). Wo genau hängst du fest?


----------



## konoha (3. Nov 2015)

Nunja ich habe mir jetzt zwar die kritieren für eine Untergruppe auf wiki durchgelesen. Weiß aber dennoc nicht wie man beginnen soll...


----------



## stg (3. Nov 2015)

Die Lösungen zu allen Teilaufgaben sind Einzeiler. Da kann man nicht viel mehr zu sagen, als ich bereits gesagt habe, ohne gleich die Lösung vorzusagen ... 

Vielleicht hilft es dir bir deinen Überlegungen, dass sowohl das neutrale Element der Untergruppe als auch das jeweilige inverse Element eindeutig bestimmt sind, und mit dem neutralen Element bzw dem jeweiligen inversen der Gruppe übereinstimmen.


----------



## konoha (3. Nov 2015)

Könntest du mir bitte nicht die lösung der a verraten damit ich es analog auf die folgenden aufgaben anwenden kann?


----------



## stg (3. Nov 2015)

Das werde ich nicht, denn das "tüfteln" gehört mit zum Lernprozess. 
Mach dir einfach klar, was du genau zeigen musst. Wie lautet die genaue Definition für den Begriff Untergruppe in deiner Vorlesung? (denn damit, und nur damit, musst du arbeiten) Fang einfach mal an genau diese Def. aufzuschreiben. (Vielleicht auch wirklich hier, dann kann ich vielleicht noch ein wenig mehr in die richtige Richtung schubsen)


----------

